# Probleme mit belinea o.book 1



## Harlekin (10. Januar 2011)

Sers zusammen,

sollte für ne Freundin das notebook neu machen und dachte noch: Kein thema.
So naja, daten hat sie gesichert, also alles gelöscht auf der platte mit dem win 7 setup.
nur: das setup sagt, dass es nicht von der festplatte booten kann, erkennt diese aber...
bräuchte das setup die treiber des controllers, dürfte die HDD im setup doch gar nicht auftauchen oder?
Im Bios hab ich die Defaul- Settings geladen, nur leider/komischerweise  ist vor der HDD in der Bootreihenfolge ein Ausrufezeichen.

Weiß jemand rat?
Intel Celeron M 530 / 1.73 GHz
chipsatz: 	VIA VN896
Sata Platte

Eigentlich gehört Vista drauf, da wir aber Win 7 kostenlos bekommen  wollte ich das halt drauf knallen. vista bin ich grad am ziehen, bin  aber skeptisch, dass es damit gehen wird...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2011)

Das Ding scheint ja schon älter zu sein - vlt. unterstützt das win7 gar nicht? Gibt es denn Überhaupt Treiber dafür bei Belinea?


----------



## Harlekin (10. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Ding scheint ja schon älter zu sein - vlt. unterstützt das win7 gar nicht? Gibt es denn Überhaupt Treiber dafür bei Belinea?


ka. wie gesagt, vista zieh ich mir grade, aber 6Gb brauchen n bisschen.

das ding ist ja, dass im BIOS die Festplatte n Ausrufezeichen hat und man kann sie im  gesonderten BOOT- Menü des Notebooks nicht auswählen. es scheint also ein problem unterhalb der BS- Ebene zu sein.
Ich seh aber nicht, mit was ich das Problem ausgelöst haben könnte. Vorher liefs ja noch, und soviel kann man im BIOS gar net verstellen, dass das so verdreht ist (glaub zumindest nicht, dass meine weibliche Ader soooo ausgeprägt ist....).

PS: Du wirst das PCGH(X)- Forum wohl nie verlassen, hm?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2011)

Seltsames Problem...


ps: nee


----------



## Harlekin (11. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Seltsames Problem...


Aach... 




Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: nee


Ja, kann dich schon verstehen... mich verstört es auch, dass jetzt ganz normale Mädels (um nicht zu sagen: Tussies ) abhängiger vom Internet (Facebook) sind als ich. Dass die neue Internetwelt nichts für ein solches Fossil wie dich ist, leuchtet da ein, und wo soll man sonst auch hin?


----------



## Harlekin (14. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Seltsames Problem...
> 
> 
> ps: nee


Zack, und das Computerbase- Forum hat den Foren- Vergleich gewonnen 

Die Festplatte war im BIOS deaktiviert und musste mit "shift" + "1" einfach aktiviert werden.
Ist meine weibliche Ader also doch sehr ausgeprägt!


----------

